
Toxic Firefighting Foam Has Contaminated U.S Drinking Water - pavornyoh
https://theintercept.com/2015/12/16/toxic-firefighting-foam-has-contaminated-u-s-drinking-water-with-pfcs/
======
knughit
This is an example of how USA's miliaristicness harms American people.

